# cutstack 150



## kaju (Feb 25, 2008)

has anyone ever used cutstack 150? if so how much how often and how long. I really dont know much about this gear I tring to find out as much as possible about it befor I decide to use it. If anyone has used it please let me know about your experiance with it. I found it on an online gear sight made by diomond. my experiance is anything by diomand is good stuff. Hear is a pic of it.


----------



## K1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry, never heard of it.....


----------



## kaju (Feb 25, 2008)

another question I forgot to ask is if you have tried cut stack what did you stack it with if anything. I dont know the real name for but The cut-stack 150 is a mixture of 50 testosterone propinate 50 drostanolone propinate and 
50 trenbolone acetate. I hope this info helps.


----------



## AlphaMale (Feb 29, 2008)

Not for beginners, I'll tell you that. It is what it is - 
~Testosterone Propionate
~Trenbolone Acetate
~Drostanolone Di-Propionate
It will have the characteristics on all of these compounds. You should really look up on these more. I would strongly suggest something a bit simplier, though I am confused as you say 'in your experience' Diamond is good, but come off as having little to no experience - not a slam at all, just searching for more clearification. Also, isn't Diamond pretty new? 
Anyway - What are your goals? What has drawn you to this stack in particular? Etc.

Personally I find it to be a phenomenal stack. I would add more Propionate to it myself or some low-dose dbol: shoot 1ml of it everyday and .2ml Propionate or 20mg Dbol everyday. Prop/Mast/Tren at 50mg/day with 20mg/day Dbol is heaven for someone with experience.


----------



## kaju (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess I should have chose my words better. When I said, "in my experiance" I can see where that would sound as if I had allot of experiance. The truth is Im 45 years old and have done about ten cycles over the past 25 years. the last two cycles I done was with some diomond products and they were very effective in my goals as compared to some I have done in the past. As you said Alpha male I do try to keep it simple because I do not know a whole lot about the many many aas. I was attracted to it because of my age. it is getting harder and harder to keep the fat off as I get older. The little bit that I do know about it I can see I can make the gains I want and cut up like I want all in one vial. The problem is it is quite expensive $250.00  for one 10ml vial. When you want to do an eight or ten week cycle at 2ml everyother day or 1ml every day runs into some money. Ther are many more out there that is much less money. so in my opinion it is convinience vs cost.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 2, 2008)

That seems very expensive. If your worried about cost then get them individually from a board sponsor. If you have recent experience (last few years) then you could add tren a into your cycle. The 2 (test p and tren a) would make a great cutting cycle. Like you say there are loads of AAS and the possibilities are endless. Personally I would try one of the following-

- Test P 100mg eod and Tren A 75mg eod (mix them for convenience)
- Test P 100mg eod, Masteron 75mg eod and Anavar at 35mg per day
- Sust (can be used fior cutting too) at 350mg per week, Masteron E at 250mg per week and Anavar at 35mg per day.

You could throw in a clen regime. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Repeat twice at the end of the cycle if needed.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 2, 2008)

Those Compounds work real good together.
Just likew you said Id advise taking it ed or eod.
Id probably do the every other day myself.

That price sucks though. But hey If you know its good and its real and you can pick it up localy from someone you trust maybe its worth the Shit price.
If your ordering it In though and taking the risk I SURE wouldnt pay that much.


----------

